# WinCCflexible 2008 SP1 HF2



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2009)

damit es im allgemeinen getümmel nicht untergeht,
es gibt ein neuen HF für WinCCflexible 2008,
erzteufel hat ihm diesem Thread darauf hingewiesen.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30616

hier noch mal der Link zu Siemens
https://support.automation.siemens....cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=36540041&caller=nl


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2009)

Laut den "liesmich":

"Wenn Sie ein Projekt mit WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 Hotfix 2 erstellt haben, dann können Sie dieses Projekt auch auf Bediengeräte mit einem Image von WinCC flexible 2008 transferieren."

"Mit dem Hotfix werden auch neue Images in den Images-Ordner der WinCC flexible-Installation kopiert."

Warum neue Images, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden ?​


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 September 2009)

Heh wow ...
Nun kann ich wenigstens wieder mit ProTool und Flex 2008 auf dem gleichen Rechner arbeiten (Beim Arbeiten mit ProTool auf einem Rechner auf dem Flex 2008 installiert ist wurde ProTool abgeschossen, sobald man bei ProTool Symbole bearbeitet hat).

Da haben die S.-Jungs ja tatsächlich mal einen Bug gefixed ... 

Gruß
LL


----------

